# GTA5 Hacker missbraucht Avatare



## rtf (18. August 2014)

Laut einigen großen Zeitschriften soll in der GTA Welt ein Hacker namens DEEPER_IN_DA_ASS herumlaufen und andere Avatare missbrauchen. Die Avatare können nichts dagegen machen und diese Person soll auch nicht zu töten sein. 
Nach dem Akt folgt ein Striptease den man nicht abbrechen kann. 

Im ersten Moment viel mir gleich die WoW Folge aus Southpark ein, das ist echt ziemlich ähnlich. Wer erklärt sich den jetzt bereit die ganze Zeit durch zu suchten? ^^
Spaß beiseite.

Ich Frage mich wie dieser Hacker den Code so knacken konnte, dass er andere Spieler beinflussen kann. Passiert das den nicht alles auf den Server? Der sollte mit dem veränderten Code doch eigentlich nichts anfangen können oder irre ich mich da?

Quelle:www.focus.de
gruß
rtf


----------



## JaniZz (18. August 2014)

Ich hau mich weg  

Wie kommt man auf sowas? 

Das mit DAY Z ist auch geil 

Bekloppte Welt 🌍


----------



## Captn (19. August 2014)

Ein sehr interessanter Zeitgenosse


----------



## thoast3 (19. August 2014)

Manche Leute sind doch echt hobbylos...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

Das stand sogar in der Bild. Der Typ ist mal total genial. Wie die Leute sich daran aufgeilen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. August 2014)

Haha, genial


----------



## Exolot (20. August 2014)

Typisch Gtahacks halt


----------



## Hänschen (26. August 2014)

Das erinnert mich an den Forum-Link der mich zu einer russischen Seite führte wo ein nackter Mann tanzte und mein Virenscanner gleich danach eine Infektion fand


----------

